# Chi's with epilepsy?



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

When Cookie was only 2 years old, she was diagnosed with epilepsy. Now she is 10, and off the medication

Is there anybody else with an epileptic chi? And if there is, how do you cope with the seizures? They upset me so much, since I never know if it'll take Cookie away from me.

:confused3:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke has seizures. I still am in the trying to figure out what is causing them stage as he is so young. He does not have gran mal seizures, but complex partial seizures. He has not had a full blown seizure for over a week now as we started him on phenobarb, but he still has tremors when he sleeps. It's scary to watch and it scares him to have them because he doesn't lose conciousness, which is heartbreaking. We go back in next week to have more tests done.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Why is she off her medication?


----------

